# how do i get successful souffles for service?



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

I want to put a souffle on the menu in the restaurant i work in and have tried a few recipes that are really nice but not practical as they don't hold, (the egg whites seperate and go liquid) and ive also tried freezing them and cooking them that way but they stay frozen in the middle,(the oven i use is very temperamental so that could be it) Ive worked in a few places that do this and the souffles were perfect but wasn't around long enough to find out how they did it. And i was told recently told that egg white powder will work. Could anyone tell me how to use the egg white powder or even a successful way to make souffles that will hold or cook from frozen? Any information at all would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

You don't mention, do you add Cream of Tartar to your whites when whipping? The acid helps to stabilize them. Won't hold its puffiness indefinitely but buys you some time before deflation.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

if your eggwhites separate means you have let them standing for too long before mixing in, usually.

if its for sweet souffles, have you considered using a creme patissier base (can be kept in the fridge) 

then when you want to make souffle, you take some creme pattissier, warm it slightly, fold the whipped eggwhites in and bake.

good things take time and in my heart there are no shortcuts to good souffles.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

IMHO Souffles are best made a la minute.

If you're going to put it on your menu you'd best place a note saying that a souffle takes 30 minutes.

You can not pre-whip egg whites.

You CAN make the base and keep it at room temperature, when you get an order, have everything at the ready to whip the whites, fold into the base then bake.

Egg white powder works just like egg whites. Add water to the powder then whip. Follow the guidelines on the package.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I dont use ant cream of tartar or anything like that, but i will start using that! It wouldnt be very convenient to to them at last minute but no harm getting good at them anyway!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

@chefross, thanks for the info on the powdered egg whites. I will have a go at making a few things with it and get more familiar with it! thanks again


----------



## LS50HifiSpeaker (Apr 1, 2011)

Dont be adventurous, all i can say.

If you want to serve Souffle, souffle it is.

Standard, floured, pastry paste souffle.

Dont try something very adventurous, such as flourless souffle.

Cause this dish is an Ala Minute dish, and it deflate very quick, u need stabilizer from egg and flour together


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

If you're making a sweet soufflé you should be mixing your pastry cream base with a meringue as opposed to plain egg whites, it's both easier to mix in (when beaten to the proper consistency) and is more stable and will take longer to split.


----------



## big b the chef (Jun 14, 2015)

I think the best way to serve a souffle in a restaurant without making it to order is to twice bake. At the restaurant I work at, we have a cheese soufflé on the menu, here's the recipe: (makes 10/11)

make a roux with 120g of butter and flour. Heat 700ml milk and add to roux, cook for a few minutes. Remove from heat and add 200g grated cheese, seasoning and any other flavouring (we use twineham grange, a hard cheese, we tried with a cheddar but it seemed to affect how it rose). While this cools down a bit whisk 11 egg whites to peaks and 11 yolks seperatly. combine yoks with cheesey base and then fold in whites. add to buttered and foured moulds and bake in bain marie. remove from moulds cool down and then just pop in the oven when theres a check on.


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

big B has the best answer. This is how Royal Caribbean serves 3,000-4,000 chocolate soufflés for dinner service on their largest ships. Par bake 2/3 in a bain marie mid afternoon so they stay moist. They'll rise up and fall and then refrigerate and bake to order for service. They'll take around 10 minutes to finish baking depending on the size. Or you could get a turbo chef oven (like they have at Subway restaurants to toast sandwiches) and you can cook a soufflé in 3-4 minutes.


----------



## chezpopp (Aug 8, 2015)

I would agree that if you are serving 3000 to 4000 then yea prebake them. If your serving under 200 covers do it a la minute and put a note as someone else had said. I would rather waith the extra time and get something fresh hot and special then get a mediocre one quickly. Depends on your restaurant and vibe though. If you do lots of volume maybe consider some other options. If you dont do high volume and are more of a quality not quantity establishment then they should be done to order. Just my opinion.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I would love to see 4000 souffles come out of a kitchen.  Talk about an awesome crew and exec.


----------

